# Clicker training is fun!



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Have fun most of the movie dogs are clicker trained the world is yours for tricks good luck


----------



## MzChristine (Aug 30, 2012)

I just started with clicker training myself and my little boy loves it too. Once they get the idea, they really pick up on it quick, don't they?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm so glad to see this. I always see the best results when a dog is having fun and thinks training is a fun game. Why wouldn't they want to do what you ask when they're having such a great time? The dogs also learn SO rapidly. If you think this is fun, try shaping and capturing. Especially free shaping. 

I was on a home visit for a rescue yesterday with Ginger. They had those huge yoga balls in the basement and Ginger just suddenly walked over to one and gave it a shove and then looked to me to see if I'd mark and reward it. We've never worked with yoga balls, or done much ball work. It was completely sporadic and Ginger coming up with something all on her own. If we developed it, it could have turned into bowling and other fun tricks. I think we'll be buying a yoga ball!

I use a clicker for somethings but mostly use verbal markers in a novel tone of voice so it stands out. Did you mean clicker training or training with clickers? The tricks you can teach are ENDLESS.


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

I just bought my first clicker today and Jasper is loving it! I've only had him for 6 weeks, but I've never seen him so excited about training time.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

I love playing shaping games with the clicker. I'm not very good at shaping towards a pre-determined end goal, but randomly shaping what crops up is fun. The other night I had some leftover mac and cheese and used it to train Tesla to push a couch cushion across the floor. It took about 10 minutes to go from idling sniffing the cushion to pushing it across the room for a teeny piece of macaroni. It's so funny to watch, she puts both front paws on the cushion and goes into a play bow and propels herself across the room with her back legs. Funny thing is, my original intent was to train her to put all four feet on the cushion and stay there. Halfway through, this happened and I decided it looked like more fun.


----------

